

Android rumor roundup - SlipperySlope
http://reviews.cnet.com/android-news/

======
SlipperySlope
Most interesting ...

"Samsung will allegedly introduce an Amtel chip capable of understanding
gestures within the range of the [Galaxy S4] screen. The technology is not
exactly new, as Sony employed it for the Sola smartphone, but we might expect
Samsung to build this deeper into the custom user experience."

